# CTD CL-6X Looking for new front stage.



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey guys I'm looking for a new front stage for my car. (Soon getting rid of the rears)

I was wondering how the CTD CL-6X's are. I would like to stay under about 150 for a pair.

Any other suggestions, comments, places to buy are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

the 6x are coaxes, i would get the 6.5" comp set. email this guy for super cheap prices on cdt. i got my stuff from him, he gave me the 6x for $45 shipped, so thats well below the $150 mark you set.

Island Sound
Don Smith
[email protected]
516-322-3538

He is also on the SoundDomain forums as DjDilliodon


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

yea, you cant do much better than CDT for passives.

if you can afford to save for a lil while longer, i'd say splurge, and get the HD-62's

a bit more money, and they'd definately have to be amped, but it'd prob be the best set of speakers you'd ever hear for the money


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

or the kodas....for $225.....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> or the kodas....for $225.....


Ouch. Nope No deal. I have to also get a new clutch for this thing. That's why I set the limit at 150. Now to install the new tweeters the components come with, do they come with cups so I can install it on the window A-frame?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> the 6x are coaxes, i would get the 6.5" comp set. email this guy for super cheap prices on cdt. i got my stuff from him, he gave me the 6x for $45 shipped, so thats well below the $150 mark you set.
> 
> Island Sound
> Don Smith
> ...


I just contacted him by e-mail and will probably call him in the morning. How do these sound?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

> lowest priced cdt comps set i have is the ef-61 set for 150 shipped which sells for over 350 bux! of course with this set u will need an amp. i do also have the cdt cl-6x 6.5" coax's for 50 shipped he maybe thinking those


Hmm looks like I can't get the same deal. The CL-6X's are what I'm plan on getting for now.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> lowest priced cdt comps set i have is the ef-61 set for 150 shipped which sells for over 350 bux! of course with this set u will need an amp. i do also have the cdt cl-6x 6.5" coax's for 50 shipped he maybe thinking those
> 
> Hmm looks like I can't get the same deal. The CL-6X's are what I'm plan on getting for now.


Well I bought the EF-6cfi 6.5" comp set from him at the same time, so he must have discounted the CL6x by $5. 

If I were you, get the Ef-61 set, much better than the CL-61 set that sells for the same price over at www.thezeb.com. As long as you set your benchmark price at $150, and he is offering them at $150....whats the problem, you will not be sorry you did.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah but I can't do the clutch install myself so the final price is going to be around 400 bucks for the clutch and all the x-mas crap I gotta buy. I'll just get the 6.5 coaxes for now and upgrade everything around June or so.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

hold up where can you get kodas for 225 last time i checked they were 349


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

they were on sale, but it's over now


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

333.00 waited to be blown in the account now!


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> 333.00 waited to be blown in the account now!


Contact DJDilliodon over at Island Sound (email [email protected]) and see what deals he can get for you on the CDT comps. Are you looking to only spend that budget on front stage? If so, look into the EuroSport or High Definition series (HD series) Comps from CDT. I believe Don can get you a nice 6.5" 2 way comp set of the HD series for $249 or something ridiculously cheap like that.


----------

